# Fertilizing



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

Now that I've decided to use dry ferts a bit I'd like to mix up a batch ready to go and just use a certain amount of ml of that solution per certain gallons. 

I've got KNO3, KH2PO4,K2SO4, MgSO4, Trace. All in dry form except the KNO3 which is 500g in 2L water.

I've also got these from seachem which I don't have to use but wouldn't mind using up and then sticking with dry ferts afterwards. Flourish excel, potassium, iron, nitrogen and comprehensive. Along with seachem equilibrium. The excel and equilibrium I don't want to just use up since I will be using them regularily.

So what I've figured out somewhat is that I'd like to put them in like this once a week per 10 gallons:

1/16 tsp KNO3 or 1.25ml solution
1/32 tsp KH2PO4
1/32 tsp K2SO4
1/64 tsp Trace

I will be using excel in one out of the two tanks as per the dosage on the bottle and possibly DIY CO2 in the other tank. If no DIY then nothing though. This along with 50% WC every week. I will also be using the MgSO4 and CaSO4 to adjust my GH since it's at zero. And actually if anyone knows how much of each to raise GH by 1 dH would be great. I've read I need to use 1:4 of MgSO4:CaSO4 but that's as much as I could find. CaSO4 is in DAP Plaster of Paris form.

The tank that is getting excel is a 90 gal with 1.5 wpg. The non excel has 0.5 wpg. Lighting hours is 10-12 then 5-11. So 8 hours which I will do more as things progress. 

Now feel free to give me any info on the above but my real question is how to go about mixing up the solution. Like I said, I would like to be able to use let's say 1 or 2 ml per 10 gallons. I assume it needs to be 2 since I need to have 1.25ml of KNO3 solution. How would I mix this all up in either a 2L or 500ml bottle to have it ready for use over maybe 10 weeks and how much of each. Can some not be mixed? And last question for now, do I still need to add KNO3 if I have a high fish load?

Sorry for the long post. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Edward, here at APC, has a dosing plan that may work for you. You can use the various online fert calculators to help you add your nitrate mix in. The fertilator here is a good one.
PPS-Pro dosing: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-how-make-pps-classic-pps-pro.html#post305310


----------



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

The link in that post doesn't work. Does everythign else sound ok?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah stock solution; my favorite subject 

Get yourself a scale first. For $20 you'll be saving money long term and gaining accuracy. Fertilator is nice, but its density assumptions are way off.

For EI through liquid stock, mix the following:

*Macro:*

KNO3: 65.222g
KH2PO4: 6.448g
100% HCl: 6ml (Note that you can buy safer dilutions than 100% and adjust accordingly)
DI H2O: 1L

Add the KNO3 to 500ml DI H2O, stir until dissolved. Repeat with KH2PO4. Separately, add 6ml of HCl to 300ml of DI H2O (always acid into water) and then add that to the first mixture. Top off the combined solution to 1L.

*Micro:*

MgSO4.7H2O: 91.280g (Optional, use if your tap doesn't have any)
CSM+B: 15.314g
100% HCl: 6ml
DI H2O: 1L

Do everything the same as macros, except add MgSO4 first. Be sure that it's completely dissolved, then add CSM+B, dilute the HCl as above, and done.

*If you need Calcium (most get it from tap):*

CaCl2.2H2O: 73.363g
DI H2O: 1L

Add the calcium chloride to 750ml DI H2O, stir, top off, wait for it to cool.

*Dosing*
Dose like EI alternating macro/micro days. 1ml for every 6L of column, 3x a week. Do calcium on water change day if you need it at 1ml for every 2L.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Philosophos said:


> KNO3: 65.222g
> KH2PO4: 6.448g
> 100% HCl: 6ml (Note that you can buy safer dilutions than 100% and adjust accordingly)
> DI H2O: 1L
> ...


What is 100% HCl? Do you mean 37%, 32%?

Also why are you adding it? Doesn't this decrease the pH of your tank over time?


----------



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

I was hoping to work with what I had already instead of buying more.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

ray-the-pilot said:


> What is 100% HCl? Do you mean 37%, 32%?
> 
> Also why are you adding it? Doesn't this decrease the pH of your tank over time?


It's available at different purity levels, so I'm giving the number as pure HCl for easy conversion from other percentages.

Tim,

you'll want to at least get the HCl or find out how much flourish Excel can be used as a substitute (more expensive long-term). If you want to go by volume for measurement, just convert using the table of Fertilator conversion factors that I have noted down here:
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6348-Fertilator-Conversion-Factors

Simply take the weight listed in the mix, divide by the grams/teaspoon listed on that link. If you don't feel like heaving teaspoons all day, use google to convert the # of teaspoons to a more convenient measurement.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You should try what Philosophos is recommending. You can easily work out the dosing using teaspoons, parts of teaspoons or weigh them using scales. Philosophos has given you all the info so that you can do the math.

You can get HCl in the form of Muriatic Acid. I got a gallon of it that is 31.45% HCl for a few dollars at Lowes. This is a lifetime supply for me. 

I wouldn't dose everything needed one time a week like you suggested. You could easily get algae from the initial excess.



timbruun said:


> The link in that post doesn't work.


I'm sorry about that. I didn't know that it didn't work.

Anyway, here's a PPS-Pro thread for that link. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html


----------



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

So I should dose smaller but more often then. I'll give it a try.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Philosophos said:


> It's available at different purity levels, so I'm giving the number as pure HCl for easy conversion from other percentages.
> .


"Pure HCl" is a gas at STP (standard temperature and pressure). What you are probably referring to is concentrated HCl, which is usually quoted at ~35 to 37%. I would use the 6 mL of concentrated HCl diluted to 1L as a reference. If the strength of acid you buy is much lower than concentrated, you can always adjust accordingly (concentrated HCl is also ~12.1M i think). It's purpose is really only to act as a preservative and keep mold from growing in the solutions. I believe I read that on Tom Barr's forum.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I realize this Jeffry, I was posting it as a hypothetical because it makes calculating for any number of other concentrations much easier on other people. I even noted that there's safer ways of doing things than dealing with 100% pure. 1mg of HCl is still 1mg of HCl regardless of its state, so calculating becomes as easy as 100/% concentration * desired mg's of HCl.


----------

